

Transporter for Mac – easy access to your app’s metadata on iTunes Connect - iduuck
http://transporterapp.de/

======
canthonytucci
I was really hoping that a solution to the problem that this addresses would
come from Apple alongside iOS 7, but I guess that they can only do so much
changing at once.

Also, Not to be confused with Transporter, which is a hard drive that exposes
file access to remote devices, that does a lot of advertising on Apple focused
podcasts.

[http://www.filetransporter.com/](http://www.filetransporter.com/)

------
mvelie
Looks like this could be useful, if the app supported multiple apple id's it
would make managing multiple accounts a lot easier than using the website.

